# My experience with SEMO



## wooleybugger74 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a story about my first experience with SEMO. It’s not my first experience with transfers, but I am still very new to the plastisol transfer thing. Up until now, all of my transfers were done using F & M’s 1 color deal, (which is awesome). But I wanted to do some multi-color prints and began shopping around, collecting samples, and ultimately decided to go with SEMO because it seemed most affordable.
I ordered from them two designs, both four color prints, about $600 (plus shipping) worth. As a new business, this was a large purchase for an unknown-to-me product, and quite a risk. Particularly, the colors. One of the designs is a pint of beer, and the colors needed to be perfect for it to look real. The prints arrived promptly as promised, but to my horror, one of the colors was too dark. My ale was now a stout! But that was clearly my fault/gamble. I decided to print one up and give it a look, and this is where the problems began. The ink just would not stick to the T shirt properly, particularly, the Texas orange and fluorescent yellow. I tried every combination of pressure, time, and temperature between 350 and 400 degrees I could think of, carefully taking notes as I went. But nothing was working. I then tried the second design, and the same problem, this time with the yellow. The ink, in little chunks, was still stuck here and there to the paper, and what did stick to the shirt just didn’t feel right. 
And at that very same time, I got an email for an order of 500 four-color T shirts from a non-profit I very much believe in. A job that could be a real game-changer for my business as this would be a huge “all-proceeds go to. . .” that would finally put my company in the spotlight. But considering the predicament I was having with my first multi-color transfer experience, I was hardly optimistic I could get the job done. And, they needed the shirts ASAP! It being baseball season, every local printer within a 200 mile radius has a 2-3 week backlog printing jerseys. It was late at night and I went to bed.
I got on the phone the next day (Friday) with SEMO and began working with Keith. I could tell he was busy but he treated me like I was his only customer at that moment. He told me that he would try printing my transfers with the extras he kept on file, and then call me back. 15 minutes later, he called back to tell me to forget about even trying to print the beer logo transfer, the ink was bad, and he would print them up again on Monday and overnight them to me. I asked him if I could change one of the colors to make the image correct, and he said of course. As for the second design, he told me my pressure was too high, turn it way down, and I would be fine. Problem 1 solved! I then mentioned my order of 500 for the non-profit and he said he’s put that at the front of the line and have them done Tuesday. Problem 2 solved!!! 
I went to try and print that second design with the pressure down, but still no doing. It was minutes to 5 pm where SEMO is, so I quickly called and got Breanna. We worked together for a half hour trying to print that design up, both experimenting with pressure and temps, and neither one of us could do it. Not a problem, she said, they’d overnight new ones of those, too. 
On Tuesday, the prints were at my door. Both designs are beautiful, and were now backed with an underbase of white, which actually gives it a finer hand, not thicker, which is nice! I could not be happier. The third logos he shipped out two day air, which I only ordered with standard shipping! They will be here tomorrow. J
I actually feel bad for Keith, who lost a lot of money on this deal, and I gotta believe put all of their orders back a little on time. But I’m not sure I have ever dealt with this sort of exceptional customer service before. I fully get how inks are a finicky critter, and I don’t fault SEMO for this as a mistake but more the cost of doing business with a tempermental medium. But jeesh! That kind of commitment to the customer is really inspiring! It’s definitely going to come back to him as my business is growing very rapidly and I’ll have lots of new designs for him in the near future. But mostly, I wanted to share this story because I haven’t had a lot to contribute to this board, but have learned so much from it. Hopefully, someone out there is shopping for a transfer supplier, and this info is found to be helpful.
If I could add one piece of advice to the transfer suppliers: Along with your sample transfer packs, I think it would be super helpful if you also included a swatch. Just a 8 x 11 cotton piece that had printed on it every color you have available. That way, we could see what the colors look like in real life as opposed to RGB on our monitors. Just a thought.
Take care everyone and thanks for all your contributions,
Dave


----------



## JMA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great post Dave, thanks for sharing


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Always good to hear good customer service stories, since there are so many bad ones. When buying custom transfers I use Pantone color numbers, so I know what to expect. This is from Semo's site.
SEMO Imprints - artwork


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Great, Great post. I have only been at this a couple years now. I have used several of the "Vendors To The Left", all with great success. I have never done business with Semo, but will add them to my list for future business. This is EXACTLY what this forum is for. Sharing business experiences GOOD or BAD, with fellow colleagues. Its just good karma. Thanks again!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I used Semo once and they did a great.......Sad that most of the time I can not get their prices to work for me.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

My experience with their customer service mirrors the OP's. They may not always be perfect but their customer service is unparalleled in the transfer business. I will add that I am a big fan of the hand on their transfers.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

